# Arab Omani Goats



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

A gal I am friends with on FB is trying to import these to the US. . . . they are classed as 'dairy' although their udders need major work on. . . if they are imported, I am hoping to purchase a few. Love how they look! But their udders scare me, a little. How would you better this breed of goat, personally? Open to ideas! I am also looking at Golden Guernseys. . .





































These photos are not mine. I borrowed them to share these beautiful goats to fellow goat lovers.


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

Definitely interesting. I love the spots and ear shape!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're very cool looking...but it's going to take a heck of a lot of time and dedication to improve udders with the "foundation" stock if this gal manages to import them. I'd imagine it would be extremely expensive and difficult to obtain one in the beginning stages of bringing the breed to the US. I'm sure they're going to cost a small fortune until there are some established breeders out there...that will be years IF they manage to import them.


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

True, Kylee.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I've always wanted to help improve on a breed from "scratch" but it takes quite a bit of effort, especially if you have limited breeding stock. It is doable, but it takes a long time, and you will have to cull what doesn't make your standard. That doesn't mean you have to eat them -- you can sell them unregistered as pets, etc.

ATM I'm just working on doing my best for the ND breed, but someday ...


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

They are beautiful! I would love to have some but yeah those udders are in definite need of improvement :/...it would definitely be a labor of love!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I'd sure like to get the owners of some of these goats a pair of hoof trimmers for Christmas...yikes...some of the hooves are awful!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

I know right? Makes ya cringe . . . :/


----------



## reggieandmaya (Aug 15, 2012)

Oh Gosh their hooves are horrendous, can't believe I didn't notice them in the first place! I can't get over those ears love em!


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

They are pretty cool looking, although they seem pretty chunky to be a dairy breed. It can take a long time to fix an udder and really the only way to do it would be to cross breed and then breed back up to as pure bred a goat you can get. 

I wouldn't get your hopes too high that you will be able to get any. As far as I know, it is impossible to import goats/ruminants into the United States from any country beside Canada and possibly Mexico. Even trying to get them into Canada would be very difficult as both countries have similar import rules, it is even difficult for goats to go from the US to Canada and vise versa. There has been too much problem in Europe and surrounding countries with Foot and Mouth Disease, and several others the US has pretty much closed its doors. I don't think you can even import semen any more, or embryos. It might be able to be done, but it will be a long drawn out process and they will be expensive. Just remember the first Boer goats that came here in the '90's, most of them cost $50,000 or more. Some were cheaper, but the cheaper you went the worse the quality usually got.

Guernsey Goats are pretty cool looking. I actually thought about getting some myself, but decided not to. They are very close to being accepted into ADGA and are more established, although there is only one herd in the US that has pure Golden Guernseys and they do not sell any females. You can buy semen and I believe purebred bucklings to start your grading up process though. All the others in the US are crosses that have been bred up, which is why they are typically referred to as just Guernsey goats.


----------



## shibby7 (Feb 20, 2012)

Those buck scrotums need work too! Huge split in that last one.
I sure do like the ear set, build and colours though!


----------



## k_vantassel (Dec 15, 2013)

I'd cross with Alpines with excellent mammary systems. Especially ones that carried pied or tri-coloring in the pedigrees.


----------

